# Uber is now on Maui



## DavidnRobin (Dec 18, 2014)

Say Aloha to Uber on Maui.

http://blog.uber.com/UberMaui


----------



## amc347 (Dec 18, 2014)

Great to know! Now just waiting on uber in Honolulu!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 18, 2014)

Was very excited to get this email this morning. We will definitely be trying it out, especially using the free option of 5 rides b/4 the 25th!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 19, 2014)

amc347 said:


> Great to know! Now just waiting on uber in Honolulu!



My kids used something called "lift" on Oahu. Don't know much about it, but do know it is available and I think it is something like Uber.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 19, 2014)

nygiants11991 said:


> My kids used something called "lift" on Oahu. Don't know much about it, but do know it is available and I think it is something like Uber.




Lyft

There are now several of these shared ride services. Just be careful if you use them.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## n777lt (Dec 23, 2014)

Just to repeat - that link includes an offer of 5 free rides up to $50 between now (actually 12/18) and December 25.  A nice offer, if you don't have a rental car, or have a group that wants to split up for the day/evening.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Jan 28, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Say Aloha to Uber on Maui.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/UberMaui



How are the rates? Folks from the forum told me that it is imperative to rent a car; however, I wonder if it's cheaper to Uber. 

I usually use Uber when traveling to other US cities because it's cheaper, and I save on overnight parking fees. But, at least as a SVN owner I don't need to worry about resort parking fees.


----------



## starrinc (Jan 28, 2015)

*UBER - a bust when it rolled out 12/2014......*

Uber is on Maui according to the email that we received, too! 
I've used it in Scottsdale on girlfriend trips and loved it - I use it in Chicago as well.
Unfortunately, on Maui I tried to use it before Christmas, during the whole holiday seasons through the end of the first week of January and every single time, it was unavailable. 
I even tried it when I did not need it and the results were the same - so, not sure it is really active yet. Or if it is  - I never found it to be available. I was really counting on it during the holidays as the rental car rate was over $100 a day plus fees - so it would have really been nice. 
I took several screen shots with the intention of contacting uber, but have not yet - so hopefully they will have an explanation. 
In the end, we rented a car anyway as it was undependable to say the least.
Anyone else have any luck with Uber on Maui?
We took the shuttle from the airport to the resort - and it was fine, but I would prefer a car when they are NOT $100plus a day - they always seem to be that price at Christmas time and come way down after the end of the first week.


----------



## n777lt (Jan 29, 2015)

I am thrilled with Uber in Chicago ... more reliable than taxis in my home neighborhood, generally much cheaper ride to the airport, convenience of payment (automatic from your credit card), clear receipts, etc.
But a couple of things will determine how useful it is to you in Maui.

First, availability - how many cars are out there, and where are they?  Given the distances and traffic, it may take a long time for the car to get to you, and there may be more taxis near resorts, etc.  That may be the biggest problem at the moment.

Second, the surge pricing.  If there is a period of, for example, lots of demand on Saturday and Sunday evenings for rides to the airport to catch the red-eyes back to California, Uber may increase charges, trying to stimulate as many of its drivers to get out on the road. When you "call" for a car, they will notify you that surge pricing is in effect, and include it in your fare estimate.

If you need reliability and will be going driving distances a lot, rent a car. If you just need an occasion jaunt to the grocery store, Uber may be fine, along with reserving a ride in advance back to the airport.


----------



## gvic (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone had a "BAD" experience with any of the "RideSharing" companies like Uber; Lyft; SideCar and Haxi ???

More information:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_ridesharing

Happy Traveling, gvic


----------

